# Casey



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Casey went to the bridge today. She leaves Dixie and me and joins Penny, Clipper, and Skeeter. 
you would think one would get used to it. You don't. 
I dare not hope to ever have another as talented as Casey. Her talent carried the retriever/rookie-handler team to much success. I learned on Casey and applied it to Dixie. 
I know that some day soon I will begin looking for another puppy. Not to replace Casey, you cannot replace them. 
I know the pain will dull over time, but I shall miss her forever.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Greg.... I know it ain't easy... I'm really sorry for your loss....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

really sorry to hear your bad news Greg, know exactly how you feel !!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Very sorry Greg. I'm sure she was your pal.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Rick, I am so sorry about Casey. The void will be hard to fill. I'm so sure that Casey had a wonderful life with you. I always think that the dogs we train with have a stronger bond with us. You were both so lucky to have each other.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Greg, Sorry for you loss...In time the pain will ease for you and Dixie....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Greg, so very sorry that you're having to go through this. Time will dull the ache but never your love.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

so sorry Greg.... we all know the love we have for our goldens..know that we all are sending you loving thoughts to carry you through this sad time


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I feel for you Greg. I'm very sorry. My thoughts are with you .


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

so sorry to hear about this. My thoughts are with all of you.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Greg - Really sorry to hear of your loss. Their time with us is so short - truly a cruelty of nature.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Greg, I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss of Casey.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Hugs
beth, moose & sandy


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. You are so right we NEVER get use to losing our precious goldens(or other pets) and the pain is like your heart is being ripped out of you. Time does help but remember Casey will be in your heart FOREVER!


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

thanks guys.. you are all wonderful.. 
I am settling down now, but gotta admit I was really hit hard losing her.. we traveled so many miles together to trials, tests and hunting.. 
what a talent she was... but she always had to go show the **** ducks to the judges and the gallery or whoever else she thought might be interested in seeing what she had done.. she could mark and remember like none I have encountered.. she set a standard that those that follow will be hard pressed to live up to. 
and my training pards.. man.. (old geezers like me.. rough around the edges).. they came by to see her before I took her in.. brought her some things to take with her... 
My avatar shows her running her last competing event this spring.. she finished second in a trial in KC... 10 years old, cancer, and still had the "stuff".


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Really sorry to hear that Greg


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

greg bell said:


> thanks guys.. you are all wonderful..
> I am settling down now, but gotta admit I was really hit hard losing her.. we traveled so many miles together to trials, tests and hunting..
> what a talent she was... but she always had to go show the **** ducks to the judges and the gallery or whoever else she thought might be interested in seeing what she had done.. she could mark and remember like none I have encountered.. she set a standard that those that follow will be hard pressed to live up to.
> and my training pards.. man.. (old geezers like me.. rough around the edges).. they came by to see her before I took her in.. brought her some things to take with her...
> My avatar shows her running her last competing event this spring.. she finished second in a trial in KC... 10 years old, cancer, and still had the "stuff".


Greg: Im sure while competing her last time she gave it her all , one last time to make her Papa proud!!!!!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know it isn't easy.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Casey. You have wonderful memories of an exceptional dog...and that was her gift to you.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

As others have already said, I'm really sorry to hear this sad news.
As you say, you'll never replace Casey as such. They're all different.

My last dog wasn't a Retriever, just a mystery cross breed. But one hell of a dog. I'll never forget him at all. He had such personality. Harvey does too but its different.

Anyhow, very best wishes to you for the future.


----------

